

China Sees U.S. as Competitor and Declining Power, Insider Says - rosser
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/world/asia/chinese-insider-offers-rare-glimpse-of-us-china-frictions.html

======
kls
I tend to agree with China on this one, While I don't agree with a lot of what
China does in America we have created this Disney World picture of America
where everyone is a winner. At some point America translated equal opportunity
to pursue ones dreams as equal abilities and almost everyone ignores the
elephant in the room. Now I am not talking about racial or sexual identity
issues I am talking about people in general. If a person does not get into
college we all rally around them and demonize the big bad college to the
extent that out of fear they lower their standard and inflate everyone's
grades less someone be offended. This is just one example but this thinking
has infected every area of public life. Now I am not a absolute meritocracy
libertarian but at some level we have to judge people and their abilities on
the merits, in start-ups this is self evident but as you move out to the big
corporations millage varies widely.

I think given China's recent past with red communism the population is hungry
and this creates a merit based system. They are outpacing us because they are
simply rewarding individuals based on the merits, I understand that there is
corruption and nepotism in China, but the reality is the way up in the working
class is merit based, we need to return to the same thing in the US as well as
figure out how to create a safety net of incentives to remove those that
cannot, because they end up causing more problem than they solve when they are
forced to do labor that they have no passion for. If we are going to compete
we have to create a system where the competent excel and the incompetent are
incentivised to get out of the way.

